# Los Angeles/Los Ángeles



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda. Sé que los nombres propios de ciudades, países, etc. que están en otros idiomas se deben escribir tal y como su escritura en ese idioma lo determina, a no ser que exista una españolización aceptada y generalizada del nombre. Por ejemplo: Washington NO lleva tilde. Pero decimos Alemania y no Deutschland. 
Mi duda es con los nombres propios de ciudades cuyos nombres están en español pero que se encuentran en países en donde se hablan otros idiomas. El ejemplo concreto es Los Angeles. ¿Debo tildar a Ángeles? Sé que sí estoy escribiendo en inglés, no lo debo hacer, pero, ¿si estoy escribiendo en español?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Carudaru

Entiendo tu pregunta, pero las letras mayusculas no tienen que llevar tilde anque la palabra si - entonces, Los Angeles...


----------



## Vanest

Permíteme discrepar. La RAE dice que el uso de las letras mayúsculas NO EXIME DE LLEVAR tilde cuando las reglas ortográficas así lo exijen.


----------



## borgonyon

El nombre completo es Misión de Nuestra Señora Reina de los Ángeles, abreviado a Los Ángeles. Concurro con Vanest, se debería acenturar la "a".


----------



## Vanest

Concretamente, en la sección 3.1.1. de la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ dice lo siguiente: "El empleo de la mayúscula no exime de poner tilde cuando así lo exijan las reglas de acentuación. Ejemplos: Álvaro, SÁNCHEZ".


----------



## abbaaccddc

EL DPD no menciona Los Angeles ni los Ángeles.

El diccionario de la Real Academia tiene la palabra *angelino: *Natural de Los Ángeles, ciudad de los Estados Unidos de América

Nótese el acento. Ver también http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=231637


----------



## Carudaru

Sorry- hmm, en España aprendí que en mayusculas es correcto con tilde y sin tilde, los dos.  I guess that's wrong...


----------



## Guindillamrilla

Pienso que lo correcto es que el acento ortográfico se escriba tanto en letras mayúsculas como en minúsculas si estás escribiendo en Español.  También pienso que es más cómodo no hacerlo cuando la letra va en mayúscula, pero es una cuestión de comodidad solamente.


----------



## Vanest

Muchas gracias abbaaccddc,

Mi duda se produjo cuando mi jefa en el periódico donde trabajaba nos dijo que Los Ángeles no lleva tilde porque es una ciudad en EEUU. Siempre me pareció que esa razón no tenía muhco sentido, pero nunca se me ocurrió buscar la palabra 'angelino'. Y, como ya la has señalado, ni DPD ni la _Ortografía de la lengua _mecionan la palabra Los Ángeles. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Soy Yo

Otra manera de verlo, es que ciertas ciudades tienen una forma en español y otra en inglés.... Por ejemplo, London y Londres. Así que yo lo veo así: el nombre de la ciudad inglesa es "Londres" en español; el nombre de la ciudad californiana es "Los Ángeles" en español.

Siguiendo la lógica de tu jefe, París no llevaría acento en español.

Es más... Los Ángeles es un nombre español. No hay por qué esperar que los hispanohablantes hayan dejado de escribirle acento simplemente porque California pasó de un país hispano a otro "anglo."

Espero que no te despida cuando le digas todo esto. 
 
(Por cierto, en mi Pequeño Larousse Ilustrado sale  "Ángeles (Los) c. del SO, de los Estados Unidos (California)."  No es el DRAE pero....


----------



## Vanest

Muchas gracias Soy Yo,

No te preocupes, ¡ya no trabajo ahí! Pero creo que le voy a mandar un correo electrónico con los resultados de este foro a mi ex jefa...  Pero, hablando en serio, el problema es que sí, hay muchas ciudades que tienen un nombre en inglés y otro en español, (como las que ya mencionaste), sin embargo, hay otras que no tienen un nombre en español, como Washington, que NO debemos tildar, al estar en inglés. Supongo que mi 'querida' ex jefa pensó que Los Ángeles no tenía un versión 'oficial' en español, lo cual es absurdo, ¡¡¡porque la palabra ESTÁ EN ESPAÑOL!!! Muchas gracias, nuevamente.


----------



## Soy Yo

Sí, al volver a leer tu post anterior me fijé bien en lo que acabas de explicarme.  De todas maneras... ponle tilde a Angeles y no a Washington.


----------



## Vanest

¡Sí, eso haré con toda confianza de ahora en adelante! Otra duda, aunque tal vez debería abrir otro hilo, pero de todas maneras. Al escribir Gálapagos en inglés, ¿debo poner tilde?


----------



## Soy Yo

Vanest said:


> ¡Sí, eso haré con toda confianza de ahora en adelante! Otra duda, aunque tal vez debería abrir otro hilo, pero de todas maneras. Al escribir Gálapagos en inglés, ¿debo poner tilde?


 

Yo hubiera dicho que no...pero encuentro en mi diccionario Merriam-Webster: "Galápagos Islands or Colón archipelago: island group Ecuador in the Pacific 600 _m _W of mainland _*_San Cristóbal _area_ 3029 --See ISABELA"

Así que parece que se debe tildar...pero en práctica dudo que lo haga la mayoría.


----------



## Moritzchen

The name given by Felipe de Neve to our fair city in 1781 was El Pueblo de la Señora de Los Ángeles, after the river El Río de Nuestra Señora de la Reyna de los Ángeles de Porciúncula.


----------



## Soy Yo

Mmm I always thought the original "official" name was: _El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora La Reina de los Ángeles de Porciuncula.  _Pero de todas maneras me parecen muy poéticas las dos versiones.  ¡Gracias!


----------



## Moritzchen

I did too Soy Yo, but to be sure I checked with a buddy in City Hall.  

Now I also found this freak:
_Los Angeles refers to the "City of Angels," while the others refer to names of saints. In fact, the official name of Los Angeles is "*The Town of Our Lady the Queen of Angels of the Little Portion." *_


----------



## Soy Yo

That's great!!!  Our Lady of the Little Portion?  She reigns over the Angels of the Little Portion?


----------



## tatis

I love this type of posts!

The same problem I have with the spelling of Oregon as Oregón in translated documents that talk about this state.  When it was my turn to do a translation with the name of this state, I really was not sure what to do, but I know that everytime I read "Oregón" I have a quick negative reaction to that.  I looked for some information and this is what I found:

Para palabras extranjeras (claro, lo sé, este no es el caso del ejemplo original del post) rige la siguiente regla: Los nombres propios extranjeros se escriben sin ponerles ninguna tilde que no tengan en el idioma original: Newton, Valéry, Muller (diéresis en la u, no sé que tecla oprimir, lo siento).

With this, I decided that the right thing to do in my case was to write "Oregon" and not Oregón, being this an English name (unless I research so more and find out that it is not... I will research).  

With Los Angeles (imagine the accent on the A, I just don't know how to type it, sorry) the name is not English, therefore should be written with an accent on the capital A, even in texts written in English, I would say.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Moritzchen

lol Soy Yo, I found it  here. Although it may lend itself to some interesting speculation, I don't think that's what it means. Los Angeles is not written with a tilde in English, not because I say so, it's just not.


----------



## Soy Yo

I agree, we don't write it with an accent mark in English.


----------



## Soy Yo

tatis said:


> I love this type of posts!
> 
> The same problem I have with the spelling of Oregon as Oregón in translated documents that talk about this state. When it was my turn to do a translation with the name of this state, I really was not sure what to do, but I know that everytime I read "Oregón" I have a quick negative reaction to that. I looked for some information and this is what I found:
> 
> Para palabras extranjeras (claro, lo sé, este no es el caso del ejemplo original del post) rige la siguiente regla: Los nombres propios extranjeros se escriben sin ponerles ninguna tilde que no tengan en el idioma original: Newton, Valéry, Muller (diéresis en la u, no sé que tecla oprimir, lo siento).
> 
> With this, I decided that the right thing to do in my case was to write "Oregon" and not Oregón, being this an English name (unless I research so more and find out that it is not... I will research).
> 
> With Los Angeles (imagine the accent on the A, I just don't know how to type it, sorry) the name is not English, therefore should be written with an accent on the capital A, even in texts written in English, I would say.
> 
> Have a nice day!


 
A nadie le gustó cuando cité esta página.  Parece que el periódico español _El País_ ha adoptado la tilde para Oregon; ponen Oregón.  Hay una lista completa en esa página de estados, ciudades y gentilicios.


----------



## tatis

Soy Yo said:


> A nadie le gustó cuando cité esta página. Parece que el periódico español _El País_ ha adoptado la tilde para Oregon; ponen Oregón. Hay una lista completa en esa página de estados, ciudades y gentilicios.


 

Gracias por el link, (¿la liga?).  Necesito buenas razones para poner el acento o para no ponerlo, deben ser argumentos de fuentes de información fidedignas.  

Al leer esta me pareció muy lógico también, pues sin el acento y en un texto en español, tal vez podría pensarse que es Orégon (ouch!)-aunque salga forzado-. 

No me gusta Oregón (me da como un dolor) pero en fin, también siento que para pronunciarlo necesita algún acento, en algún lugar...

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Vanest

In English it isn´t written with a tilde. The question was if it shloud be written with a tilde in _Spanish._


----------



## tatis

Vanest said:


> In English it isn´t written with a tilde. The question was if it shloud be written with a tilde in _Spanish._


 
Yes, I understand.  It is for texts translated into Spanish that I have this dilemma.


----------



## Vanest

By the way, I was talking about Los Angeles. (I don´t know how to quote another person´s message in my reply!)


----------



## Soy Yo

Vanest said:


> By the way, I was talking about Los Angeles. (I don´t know how to quote another person´s message in my reply!)


 
Hit "Quote" in the bottom right-hand corner of the message.


----------



## Vanest

Yes, Tatis, in fact I was trying to respond to what someone else has said earlier on, but I wasn´t able to quote them... sorry.


----------



## Vanest

Soy Yo said:


> Hit "Quote" in the bottom right-hand corner of the message.


Ok! Thank you!


----------



## Soy Yo

Soy Yo said:


> I agree, we don't write it with an accent mark in English.


 
I think we are agreed that we don't write Los Angeles with a tilde in English.  That's why the question came up.  If we don't write it on there in English, should it have an accent in Spanish (since it's an "angloamerican" (forgive the term) city.  I mean it's a city in the English-speaking U.S.


----------



## Vanest

Moritzchen said:


> lol Soy Yo, I found it here. Although it may lend itself to some interesting speculation, I don't think that's what it means. Los Angeles is not written with a tilde in English, not because I say so, it's just not.


I was trying to respond to this comment!


----------



## tatis

I am soooooo soooorrrry! Disregard my comment please.  

See you!


----------



## Soy Yo

OK, me rindo


----------



## Vanest

I don´t understand! ¿de qué te rindes?


----------



## abbaaccddc

We must remember that some American places do have a Spanish name.

Pennsylvania = Pensilvania
Philadelphia = Filadelfia.

DPD favors Oregón "ya que entre los hispanohablantes está asentada la pronunciación aguda".

I pronounce /óregon/ for the state, but _pino oregón_. 

Google shows 250 instances of "pino óregon", 26.900 of "pino oregón" and 23.200 "pino oregon".


----------



## tatis

Indeed. 

I guess that I will have to find a way to deal with my "unfounded" negative reaction when reading "Oregón", and maybe start using in my Spanish translations myself, oh well.  I learn new things everyday!

I will look at the Google instances you brought up.

Thanks, most of all, for mentioning the source of information (DPD).


----------



## dan m

borgonyon said:


> El nombre completo es Misión de Nuestra Señora Reina de los Ángeles, abreviado a Los Ángeles. Concurro con Vanest, se debería acenturar la "a".



Una aclaracion, estas mal, ya que ese no es el nombre de L.A. el nombre completo es:

*El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de los Ángeles de Porciúncula*

Como dato curioso, se encuentra en el libro Guinness de los records, por ser un nombre real tan largo y abreviado a solo dos letras: L.A.


----------



## Rubns

Hablando español se debe acentuar Los Ángeles, como también acentuamos París, Fráncfort, Berlín, Dublín, Moscú etc. 

No entiendo la duda.

Saludos.


----------



## iribela

Rubns said:


> Hablando español se debe acentuar Los Ángeles, como también acentuamos París, Fráncfort, Berlín, Dublín, Moscú etc.
> 
> No entiendo la duda.
> 
> Saludos.



Al parecer la duda surgió porque en lo que se publica y se difunde sobre L.A. (en este país) la A no tiene acento.
Yo opino que se debe acentuar, pero te cuento una excepción que tuve que hacer: Traduciendo textos escolares al español (para centros de enseñanza de EE.UU.), nos encontramos con que la regla impuesta por el cliente era no acentuar 'ángeles' cuando se tratara del nombre de la ciudad. ¿La razón? No confundir 'innecesariamente' a los niños ya que aquí nunca lo ven así...

Saludos.


----------



## Fervame

Vanest said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda. Sé que los nombres propios de ciudades, países, etc. que están en otros idiomas se deben escribir tal y como su escritura en ese idioma lo determina, a no ser que exista una españolización aceptada y generalizada del nombre. Por ejemplo: Washington NO lleva tilde. Pero decimos Alemania y no Deutschland.
> Mi duda es con los nombres propios de ciudades cuyos nombres están en español pero que se encuentran en países en donde se hablan otros idiomas. El ejemplo concreto es Los Angeles. ¿Debo tildar a Ángeles? Sé que sí estoy escribiendo en inglés, no lo debo hacer, pero, ¿si estoy escribiendo en español?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Definitivamente lleva acento, porque su origen es el español. Así como "Québec" escrito en inglés. Al menos con "Los Ángeles"


----------



## Jack Blood

Hola, quisiera consultar una duda relacionada con esta.
Estoy traduciendo una novela situada en California, que tiene muchos topónimos de origen español. Concretamente, se sitúa entre Los Ángeles y San Francisco.
Mi duda viene por el nombre de algunas calles y zonas, que en español deberían llevar tilde, pero al ser topónimos en inglés, no estoy seguro de si aplicar la misma regla de escribir "Los Ángeles" con acento.
Los topónimos que me han hecho dudar son "Santa Monica" y "La Cienaga", pero se podría aplicar a cualquier calle, barrio o zona de estas ciudades que tengan nombre de origen español.
Gracias.


----------



## iribela

Si la editorial que te encargó la traducción no te dio pautas en ese sentido, los puedes escribir con acento. Como ves en este hilo, hay discrepancias.
Este artículo te puede interesar. Tiene una sección sobre la tilde en los topónimos.
Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Jack Blood said:


> ...
> Los topónimos que me han hecho dudar son "Santa Monica" y "La Cienaga"...
> Gracias.


Cuidado! El nombre de la calle está deletreado con "e": la cien*e*ga.


----------



## jilar

A ver, un topónimo es un nombre propio, pero cada idioma puede tener sus propias versiones de un mismo lugar.
En Galicia está la ciudad de A Coruña (en gallego que es el idioma original de Galicia), La Coruña (versión española, aunque hay gente que incluso escribiendo español respetan la forma gallega, por creer que es la forma original), en inglés, esa Ñ costará asentarla, quizá hoy en día haya gente que respete esos detalles, pero durante muchos siglos en inglés el lugar se conoció como Corunna.

En inglés es London y está en Inglaterra (England en inglés), en español es Londres, ¿y en escocés o galés cómo es? Y Escocia o Gales son tan británicas como Inglaterra, que sí, pueden usar la versión inglesa para los nombres de lugares, pero seguro que también tienen la versión en su propio idioma, esto es, escocés o galés.
En español es Moscú, en inglés es Moscow, ¿o es que deberíamos escribirlo tal como lo hacen en ruso?
Los rusos lo escriben con su propio alfabeto.

Por lo tanto, si en un libro escrito en inglés mencionan, Los Angeles, Santa Monica, La Cienaga, ... es lógico pensar que la versión castellana será Los Ángeles, Santa Mónica, La Ciénaga, ...

Hay un pequeño lugar en Canadá que le llaman Skookumchuck. No es inglés, sino un idioma nativo (quiere decir algo así como "aguas blancas= rápidos formados por una corriente de agua), pero eso sí, la grafía está adaptada al idioma inglés.
Si fueran los rusos los que estuvieran actualmente en ese lugar, usarían otras letras para el mismo nombre (tratando de imitar el sonido nativo).
Y si fueran los españoles probablemente sería algo así Escucanchá(K) o Escucancha(k) ... siendo la terminación en K bastante opcional, pues no es muy usual eso en español.

No hay más que ver por ejemplo el caso de Nootka (versión inglesa) y Nutka/Nuca (versiones españolas). El lugar fue inicialmente documentado por españoles, así que lo de Nootka, con esa doble O para representar el sonido /u/ es posterior, de cuando aplicaron su propia versión los ingleses.

Y no hay más vueltas que darle.  Cada idioma tiene sus propias versiones, al menos en algunos topónimos, en otros no, como por ejemplo se mantiene Washington.


----------



## Jack Blood

Moritzchen said:


> Cuidado! El nombre de la calle está deletreado con "e": la cien*e*ga.


Es cierto, no me había dado cuenta. Gracias por la corrección


----------

